# Averland: Ordnungs-Demotivation/Lock-System



## Fallraen (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo, liebe Buffed/- Averland Order Community. 

Ich möchte ein paar Gedanken zu dem Server, zu meiner Motivation - oder mittlerweile eher Demotivation verfassen.

Zuallererst, ist spiele Warhammer seit 3 Monaten, Mein Bright Wizzard ist RR63 und somit steht man vor dem Punkt wo fast jegliche Langzeit Motivation abhängig ist vom Serverprogress und inwiefern es möglich sein wird auch an die höheren Tier Sets, sprich Invasion und Unterboss PQ's ranzukommen. 

Nunja... die Unterzahl der Ordnung auf Averland wird immer größer. Waren es Dezember noch 264 weniger 40er; sind es mittlerweile über 400 - waren es 2000 Charas weniger, sind es mittlerweile durch den Spielerweggang der sich wohl auf Ordnungsseite eher bemerkbar macht schon 2500. 

Die Probleme für die Ordnung: Es ist nicht die Überzahl schuld; oder die fehlende Organisation - es liegt einfach größtenteils an dem beschissenen Lock-System. Destru hat pro Tag ungefähr 4-5 Siege Attacks... teilweise 3-4 mal DW & Etaine Lock, 2-3 mal Reikland Lock. Meiner Meinung nacht liegt das Problem der dauer Siege-Attacks in der immensen Dominanz von T2 und T3. 

Ein kleines Beispiel: Würde es die Order schaffen, 4 KTS in ein t4 gebiet zur selben Zeit zu bringen - könnte Order dennoch nicht locken: 
bräuchte man zusätzlich einen kompletten KT im t3.

Jetzt frag ich mich, was für ein Informatiker in der Mittagspause die Idee hatte, das die Zahlenmäßig-Unterlegene Seite, auch noch mindestens immer einen KT mehr braucht für T3 als die ohnehin schon überlegene Seite. Das ergibt ... keinen Sinn? Ich mein hey, T2 ist sogut wie immer komplett gelocked, auf 80%+ - das wirkt sich ohnehin schon Immens auf T3 auf und T3 steht dadurch auch immer auf 80-sogar deep locks von bis zu 110% dauerhaft. Wie schon erwähnt, braucht die Unterlegene Seite somit generell einen KT mehr als die überlegene Seite um überhaupt an einen lock zu denken. Das auf Averland, selbst wenn man es schafft T3 zu locken und einigermaßen viele KT's in T4 zu mobilisieren auch vorkommt das Destru einfach mit 6-7 KT's entgegenwirkt (s. Praag 6. Februar) - ist eine andere Sache.

Das weitere Problem ist, oder der Grund warum Destru mal eben nebenbei bis zu 10 Zone Locks pro Tag hat sind die gefühlt 20 Scenario-Stammgruppen. Warum das Ordnung nicht hinkriegt ist eine andere Sache, aber mal ehrlich... wer gute 65% Scenarien dauerhaft gewinnt(was auch an sehr vielen heiler bei destru liegt, sage nur die 500 stammschammies von gröms bis hin zu ssysius etc.), T2 & T3 so gut wie immer deep lock hat und dazu so gut wie immer die Zonenkontrolle hat durch brute-force kommt einfach zu haufenweise Siege-Attacks, da alle Faktoren gegeben sind.

Das Fazit der letzen 2 Monate:
Order: 3 Siege-Attacks
Destruction: ~35. Teilweise 3-4 Pro Tag. (Seit Patch 1.1.1a jeden Tag mehrere).

Wird sich das ändern?... ohne überarbeitetes Locksystem sicher nicht. Hat die Order auf Averland unter gegebenen Situation chance auf ein Endgame?... eher nicht.

Lösungen? 
- Server-Zusammenlegungen, bei 500.000 Spieler Rückgang kann mir keiner sagen, das jeder Server noch gut befüllt ist. Öffnet den "ORDNUNGS-ONLY!"-Transfer für Averland - den an und für sich ist es ein schöner, gefüllter und actionreicher Server.
- Locksystem-Change und zwar Pronto. Aktuelles Locksystem ist der reinste Witz, wie oben schon erläutert kann es nicht sein das die Zahlenmäßig-unterlegene Seite noch mehr Spieler für Lock aufbringen muss als die überlegene Seite. Irrsin.

So genug gewhined, /discuss and reroll order on Averland!


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Februar 2009)

Ist/wird das Locksysthem nicht geändert? Spielt auch keine Rolle! Wenn es geändert wird wird es auch für die destro geändert! Wir sind halt in der Unterzahl. Muss man mit leben. Ich denke im Augenblick ist die Motivation einfach die
das gröbste zu verhinder. Sprich die Festungen und Hauptstadt zu verteidigen. Das klappt eigentlich recht gut.
Sie haben es bis jetzt trotz Überzahl nicht geschaft oder Irre ich mich?

Wir haben eine wirklich coole Defens auf Averland! Ich bin mir sicher das auf mittlere sicht sich das Unterzahlproblem
lösen wird. Dann wird es heftig für die Destros. Wenn die leute die jetzt nur verteidigen mal richtig Angreifen können 
werden die Destros keinen Spass mehr haben. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher!


----------



## Aremaron (8. Februar 2009)

wenn du gestern im t2/t3 gewäsen wärst wüsstest was da abgehen kann ichwar net im t4 aber im 2/3 gings oderntlich ab


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Februar 2009)

T2/T3 ist doch nur 'n Übergang. Da tummeln sich ja auch die meisten Spieler.

Aber was bringts, wenn T4 für eine Seite fast unspielbar ist, weil das System, was dahinter steckt, es der unterlegenen Seite sogar noch schwerer macht, indem sie noch mehr Aufwand verlangt?

Und was bringts, wenn die Verteidigung steht? Die hält auch nicht ewig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (8. Februar 2009)

und nun stell dir vor, wie es auf middenland aussieht, und zusätzlich noch, dass bei uns auf middenland keine deff von der ordnung bei festungseroberungen seitens der destro ist.

am wochenende stand destro mal wieder in altdorf. und ich glaub, viele (mich eingeschlossen) haben einfach die lust verloren immer in der underdog fraktion zu spielen und zu sehen wie nichts dagegen unternommen wird. ich werde mir erstmal wieder keine gamecard holen.

middenland ist tot und das npc festungs/hauptstadt-raiden kann beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



averland wird es auch so ergehen, glaub mir


----------



## joekay (8. Februar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> am wochenende stand destro mal wieder in altdorf. und ich glaub, viele (mich eingeschlossen) haben einfach die lust verloren immer in der underdog fraktion zu spielen und zu sehen wie nichts dagegen unternommen wird. ich werde mir erstmal wieder keine gamecard holen.



Tja, das ist destro's endgame. Angeblich funktioniert es ja nicht und jetzt muss man erfahren, dass es eigentlich zugelassen wird.

Sorry, aber wenn du dir DESWEGEN keine game card kaufst dann spiel was anderes. In anderen Spielen brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, dass dir jemand was weg nimmt. Runes of Magic und andere kann ich empfehlen, da kann man ohne Einbußen Scheiße bauen.

Offenbar kommen erst jetzt ein paar auf den Trichter was RVR bedeutet.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Februar 2009)

Aremaron schrieb:


> wenn du gestern im t2/t3 gewäsen wärst wüsstest was da abgehen kann ichwar net im t4 aber im 2/3 gings oderntlich ab




mmhh..also gestern waren zu der zeit wo ich on war 2 burgen im t3 blau. prima dacht ich mir, wechsel ich auf meinen t3 char und spekulier vll auf das letzte set teil vom boss und ne ordentliche klopperei. da waren 1,5kt von uns am werkeln und beide burgen wurden so ziemlich ohne deff einfach überrannt. die 2-3 ordnungsspieler taten mir irgendwie leid.

heut morgen das gleiche spiel..über nacht wurden wohl wieder 2 burgen geholt. ich glaub nicht, dass die in 2 stunden auch noch blau sind. geht echt schon ordentlich ab *ironie* als destro bleibt mir also langweiliges pve gefarme um zu leveln und ab und an mal nen sc, sofern welche aufgehen.  ich kauf mir auch keine gamecard fürs erste. wenn endgame so langweilig wird wie´s leveln seh ich auch keinen sinn darin unbedingt 40 zu werden


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Februar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du dir DESWEGEN keine game card kaufst dann spiel was anderes. In anderen Spielen brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, dass dir jemand was weg nimmt. Runes of Magic und andere kann ich empfehlen, da kann man ohne Einbußen Scheiße bauen.


Aha - Und weil die anderen Ordner auf seinem Server den Finger nicht aus dem A**** bekommen, muß er sich das mit anschauen und weiter sein Geld für die Unfähigkeit der Mitspieler lassen? Oder sich frustriert dann auf die Destro-Seite stellen, wie's alle machen, selbst wenn man vlt. garkein Destro mag?

Imho macht ers richtig: Situation im Spiel nicht zufriedenstellend? Kündigen!


----------



## Vyz (8. Februar 2009)

Also, ich kann zwar recht wenig dazu sagen wie es im T4 aussieht (bin erst Rang 27), aber im T3 geht es imo seit ich dank Facharbeitsabgabe wieder intensiver spielen kann gut ab. Order schafft sogar häufiger eine Gebietskontrolle (was ja [sry, mit dem Lock-system hab ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt ^^] glaube ich das ist, was die im t4 brauchen, oder? ^^). Zwecks deffen ist dann jedoch einfach das Problem: deffen gibt zwar Ruf, Einfluss und etwas EP, aber leider nunmal A) keinen Loot und es will nunmal fast jeder das Vernichter-Set haben, und das eventuell nicht erst mit 40, und  wenn es Events gibt wie momentan, dann will ich erstmal dessen Aufgaben lösen. Die sind nur leider 10 Burgherren töten und nicht insgesammt 60 Minuten (oder mehr?) bei einer Burgverteidigung dabei gewesen zu sein. Daher ist es denke ich kein Wunder, das wenn Order mal eine Gebietskontrolle im T2/T3 schafft, diese nicht all zu lange hällt.


----------



## Peithon (8. Februar 2009)

Im T3 war gestern schon eine ganze Menge Aktion der Ordnung zu sehen. 2 KTs waren glaube ich so zwischen 21-24 Uhr unterwegs. Allerdings waren hier wenig Gefechte mit der Zerstörung, die sich dort nun auch mehr auf das Kreisraiden spezialisiert hat. (Das ist kein persönlicher Vorwurf, weil ich das an deren Stelle bestimmt auch so machen würde). Mehr als 3 Gefechte, die dann nicht mal einen PC-Neustart lang waren, sind mir nicht aufgefallen.

Im T4 ist die Kampagne eben ständig von der Zerstörung vorangetrieben worden, die Ordnung schafft es eigentlich nur einen Gebietslock dort in Zeiten zu schaffen, in denen sowieso nie genug Leute für einen Festungsangriff verfügbar wären. 

Eigentlich kann man nur als eingefleischter Zwergenfan die Destro-Seite nicht mögen. Die Auserkorenen sehen auf jeden Fall sehr viel besser als die Ritter des Klappordens aus. Schwertmeister sieht man im Grunde kaum noch in den Szenarien, was darauf schließen lässt, dass diese Klasse nicht besonders beliebt ist. 

Mit den Szenarien habe ich unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings kommt bei jedem Beitritt mein Puls immer auf 180, weil sich die Leute erstmal auf die 8 Gruppen verteilen oder die Gruppen ganz verlassen. So langsam hätte ich lieber eine 1 gegen 1 Arena, weil ich mich dort nicht über so viel Unkameradschaftlichkeit aufregen müsste. 

An den Festungsverteidigungen darf ich nun auch nicht mehr Teilnehmen, da mein Char erst 35 ist. Die Einrichtung von Warteschleifen für die Zerstörung könnte ein Balancing bewirken. Allerdings hat Goa bestimmt nicht so viel Mumm, um soetwas durchzusetzen. Die meisten Spieler sind nun mal bei der Zerstörung und deshalb möchte man diese sicher nicht verärgern. 

Die Transferpolitik hat im Grunde nur bewirkt, dass neben den toten Servern nun auch Middenland völlig kaputt gemacht worden ist. Ich schätze, dass das der erste deutsche Server sein wird, auf dem eine Fraktion den Krieg wirklich gewinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (8. Februar 2009)

> Ein kleines Beispiel: Würde es die Order schaffen, 4 KTS in ein t4 gebiet zur selben Zeit zu bringen - könnte Order dennoch nicht locken:
> bräuchte man zusätzlich einen kompletten KT im t3.



Glaubst du bei uns funktioniert das so einwandfrei? Wir locken meist ohne T3, gibt ja auch nur 3% Zonenkontrolle. Nur muss man dazu sagen, dass wenn mans absichtlich mal locken will es fast nie funktioniert. Die ganzen locks sind eher zufall und dadurch bedingt dass die komplette zone rot ist und wir halt bg gewinnen. so kommen dann die ganzen eataine locks zustande, wenn noch nichtmal ansatzweise eine angriffsfähige warband da ist.

Absichtlich was locken hat bei uns noch nie wirklich funktioniert. Sonst hätten wir schon längst mal Steinwacht angegriffen. Aber hei ungedeffte Burgen gegen NPC anzugreifen macht verdammt viel Spaß und wenn dann mal die Order angreift und nur 6 mann deff sieht dann gleich wieder abhaut noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aha - Und weil die anderen Ordner auf seinem Server den Finger nicht aus dem A**** bekommen, muß er sich das mit anschauen und weiter sein Geld für die Unfähigkeit der Mitspieler lassen? Oder sich frustriert dann auf die Destro-Seite stellen, wie's alle machen, selbst wenn man vlt. garkein Destro mag?
> 
> Imho macht ers richtig: Situation im Spiel nicht zufriedenstellend? Kündigen!



Jap... schon aus protest... klingt vlt hart aber wenn eine seite sich nicht einigen kann wie und ob sie etwas macht dann begeht man halb fahnenflucht und geht zu der partei die gewinnt.... einfache regel des lebens... entweder man heult oder verrät seine freunde... die wenigen die dann noch bleiben und ernst spielen sehen an den reaktionen das ihre mitstreiter am ende nur halbherzig spielen und falsche vorstellungen hatten von der gesammt situation.

Und Kündigen? Joah schon ne mgl... nur kündigt er dann auch freundschaften weil die ihm nix bringen? den Job weil er sich nicht besonderst behandelt fühlt? Kündigen ist nur ne billig ausrede für die tatsache das man zu faul ist sich zu überlegen ob man nicht doch auf der anderen seite spielt und seinen untalentierten ex-mitspielern zeigt wo der hammer ist.


Ich entschuldige mich bei allen die das vlt in den falschen hals bekommen aber es geht einen ungemein auf dem sack wenn man bestimmte sache liest wie...: Destro zu stark ich kündige, ich habe keine chance ich kündige, mein hund kotzt ich kündige.... Oder der endcontent ist nich so wie ich ihn will weil die anderen spieler nicht das machen was ich will deshalb kündige ich.... Das nervt einfach... ich reg mich doch auch net auf das die Order in den SC zu stark sind... oder das die feige mit 3 Kt's die lowie regionen abfarmen....


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Februar 2009)

Freundschaften kosten nen monatlichen Beitrag? Und wenn mir ne Freundschaft nichts bringt oder da kein Draht is, lässt man sie halt absterben, normal. Oder zwingst du dich etwa deinen "Freunden" auf, wenn die vlt. garnix mit dir zu tun haben wollen? Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ein absolut sinnfreier Vergleich.
Genauso mit dem Job: Wer seinen Job nicht mag und ihn trotzdem macht, ist selber schuld.


----------



## latosa (8. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Jap... schon aus protest... klingt vlt hart aber wenn eine seite sich nicht einigen kann wie und ob sie etwas macht dann begeht man halb fahnenflucht und geht zu der partei die gewinnt.... einfache regel des lebens... entweder man heult oder verrät seine freunde... die wenigen die dann noch bleiben und ernst spielen sehen an den reaktionen das ihre mitstreiter am ende nur halbherzig spielen und falsche vorstellungen hatten von der gesammt situation.
> 
> Und Kündigen? Joah schon ne mgl... nur kündigt er dann auch freundschaften weil die ihm nix bringen? den Job weil er sich nicht besonderst behandelt fühlt? Kündigen ist nur ne billig ausrede für die tatsache das man zu faul ist sich zu überlegen ob man nicht doch auf der anderen seite spielt und seinen untalentierten ex-mitspielern zeigt wo der hammer ist.
> 
> ...


versteh ich nicht ich bin doch nicht mit den leuten von goa oder mythic befreundet oder arbeite da die stellen eine dienstleistung zur verfügung und wenn nicht zufrieden bin kündig ich.Stell dir mahl vor du steigst i8n ein taxi und der fährt wie ein henker weil er besoffen ist dann steigste doch auch aus und suchst dir ein neues oder sagst du ich fahr weiter egal ob der gegen den baum fährt.  vo


----------



## pulla_man (8. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Jap... schon aus protest... klingt vlt hart aber wenn eine seite sich nicht einigen kann wie und ob sie etwas macht dann begeht man halb fahnenflucht und geht zu der partei die gewinnt.... einfache regel des lebens... entweder man heult oder verrät seine freunde... die wenigen die dann noch bleiben und ernst spielen sehen an den reaktionen das ihre mitstreiter am ende nur halbherzig spielen und falsche vorstellungen hatten von der gesammt situation.
> 
> Und Kündigen? Joah schon ne mgl... nur kündigt er dann auch freundschaften weil die ihm nix bringen? den Job weil er sich nicht besonderst behandelt fühlt? Kündigen ist nur ne billig ausrede für die tatsache das man zu faul ist sich zu überlegen ob man nicht doch auf der anderen seite spielt und seinen untalentierten ex-mitspielern zeigt wo der hammer ist.
> 
> ...



manche machen hier ein aufriss nur weil man sein abo kündigen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is natürlich die beste möglichkeit einfach die fraktion zu wechseln, damit destro noch mehr spieler hat, wirklich clever junge.

ich hab halt einfach kein bock mehr auf das game weil nix in sachen populationsbalancing unternommen wird, und immer auf der verliererseite zu sein, dafür brauch ich kein geld im monat zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der vergleich mit den freundschaften is schon arg weit hergeholt findest du nicht auch?

und ganz grosses JAAAAA, wenn mir der endcontent nicht zusagt kündige ich, wieso sollte ich weiter bezahlen für etwas dass mir nicht gefällt? 


also immer locker bleiben jungs, is doch egal ob paar leute kündigen. ihr könnt schön eure raids weiterhin machen und ab gehts


----------



## Senubirath (8. Februar 2009)

Okay... habe mich ein wenig gehen gelassen (bei diesen art von threads aber irgendwie kein wunder) und habe mit etlichen vergleichen zu weit ausgeholt....


Jetzt so im nachhinein.... wieso regt es mich auf? Ich spiele Destro... und wenn der TE eh order ist.... sollte ich eigendlich damit kein prob haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bleib jetzt wieder ruhig und sachlich *atmet langsam ein und wieder aus*


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Das weitere Problem ist, oder der Grund warum Destru mal eben nebenbei bis zu 10 Zone Locks pro Tag hat sind die gefühlt 20 Scenario-Stammgruppen. Warum das Ordnung nicht hinkriegt ist eine andere Sache, aber mal ehrlich... wer gute 65% Scenarien dauerhaft gewinnt(was auch an sehr vielen heiler bei destru liegt, sage nur die 500 stammschammies von gröms bis hin zu ssysius etc.), T2 &


Diese Scenario-Stammgruppen sind aber auch nicht besser als unsere Stammgruppen.
Wenn eine von unseren Stammgruppen auf ihre trifft, gibt es meist ein spannenden Kampf.



pulla_man schrieb:


> averland wird es auch so ergehen, glaub mir


Auf Averland wird es nicht so sein. Auf Averland wurde noch keine Festung erfolgreich erobert. Also hat es auch immer genug Deffer oder die Destros sind zu dumm (ich glaube eher das Erste).


----------



## Ghostface88 (8. Februar 2009)

An alle Leute die ihr rumheulen das destro zu stark is weil sie ja viel zuviele sind und das daran die entwickler schuld sind liegen falsch wir die leute die spielen sind schuld an der situation da uns keiner vorschreibt was für ne fraktion man spielen soll also nicht rumheulen das es mehr destros gibt ist doch schön gibt es mehr zum töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (8. Februar 2009)

DAs mit dem Server zusammenlegen, wäre eigentlich eine Gute Art das Problem zu Fixen, aber gibt es denn Server wo es genau anders rum ist wie in Averland?


----------



## Anule-Bob (8. Februar 2009)

Hi,
vorweg erstmal, ich spiele Destro auf Middenland und kann einfach nicht verstehen, was ich hier immer die ganze Zeit lesen muss.
Es steht außer Frage, das Destro in der Überzahl ist, aber ich möchte Stark bezweifeln, das das diese Überzahl auch eine Übermacht darstellt.

Was die locks auf Middenland im T4 angeht, finde ich es ziemlich ausgeglichen. Das die Order locks nur zufällig sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ich habe eher das Gefühl, das Order wesentlich organisierter als wir sind,  was sich mal wieder letztes Wochenende beim Altdorfraid gezeigt 
hat. Was wir da gezeigt haben, war doch sehr bescheiden und das trotz Übermacht. 
Bei der momentanen Spielweise der Destros wird Altdorf in naher Zukunft nicht fallen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das Order auchschon das eine oder 
andere mal vor der Unvermeidlichen stand.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf Averland wird es nicht so sein. Auf Averland wurde noch keine Festung erfolgreich erobert. Also hat es auch immer genug Deffer oder die Destros sind zu dumm (ich glaube eher das Erste).



Ich das Zweite...

Trotzdem war gestern wirklich gut was los. Reikland waren nette Schlachten, bis auf einmal auf wundersame Weise KTs verschwanden und die Order PvE machen konnte. :<


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Man kann nicht einfach Order Transfer Only auf Averland machen ..das ...ist.. keine Lösung ... Der server wo die Order abgezogen wird ..verliert riesenmengen an Destrospielern ..die mit War aufhören werden ...spiele selbst Order Averland.


----------



## pulla_man (8. Februar 2009)

Anule-Bob schrieb:


> Hi,
> vorweg erstmal, ich spiele Destro auf Middenland und kann einfach nicht verstehen, was ich hier immer die ganze Zeit lesen muss.
> Es steht außer Frage, das Destro in der Überzahl ist, aber ich möchte Stark bezweifeln, das das diese Überzahl auch eine Übermacht darstellt.
> 
> ...



die order stand noch nie vor der unvermeidlichen. wir haben eine woche lang es geschafft alle zonen vor euren festungen zu halten und haben auch 3 festungsraids gemacht, sind aber leider an der maximalen defferzahl gescheitert.




Syane schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach Order Transfer Only auf Averland machen ..das ...ist.. keine Lösung ... Der server wo die Order abgezogen wird ..verliert riesenmengen an Destrospielern ..die mit War aufhören werden ...spiele selbst Order Averland.




das ist richtig. aber sieh es mal so, wenn jetzt niht bald was passiert hat middenland einfach gar keine order mehr, dann wollen die destros wechseln, das dürfen sie dann wahrscheinlich auch, und schon geht der nächste server vo die hunde. mythic und goa sollten schnell was unternehmen denke ich, sonst sieht es ganz schlecht mit den 300k subscribern aus.

wobei es mir eigentlich egal sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (8. Februar 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> Glaubst du bei uns funktioniert das so einwandfrei? Wir locken meist ohne T3, gibt ja auch nur 3% Zonenkontrolle. Nur muss man dazu sagen, dass wenn mans absichtlich mal locken will es fast nie funktioniert. Die ganzen locks sind eher zufall und dadurch bedingt dass die komplette zone rot ist und wir halt bg gewinnen. so kommen dann die ganzen eataine locks zustande, wenn noch nichtmal ansatzweise eine angriffsfähige warband da ist.
> 
> Absichtlich was locken hat bei uns noch nie wirklich funktioniert. Sonst hätten wir schon längst mal Steinwacht angegriffen. Aber hei ungedeffte Burgen gegen NPC anzugreifen macht verdammt viel Spaß und wenn dann mal die Order angreift und nur 6 mann deff sieht dann gleich wieder abhaut noch mehr
> 
> ...



Sind mehr als 3%; sind bei 80% schon 10%. Sind bei deep VP Lock gute 15% und somit unerlässlich fürn Lock (das Problem hat destru nicht, zu 99% sind die t3s schon 80%+). Das geht mir eben nich in die Birne rein; wieso muss die Zahlen mäßig unterlegene Fraktion noch mehr Leute aufbringen als die gegenseite um zu locken? °_°.


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. Februar 2009)

Mythic machte von Anfang an den Fehler keine Fraktionsbegrenzung einzuführen. 

Jetzt hat man das Dilemma, dass Orderkunden weglaufen werden, weil sie mit der Überzahl der Destrospieler nicht konform gehen möchten. Vermutlich kündigen dann einige Destrospieler, weil sie kaum Gegner zu Gesicht bekommen, das O-RvR tot ist und Pve-Hauptstadtraids einfach langweilig sind.

Sinnvoll wäre ein Rejoinen vieler Destrospieler auf Seiten der Order um das Zahlenverhältnis auszugleichen oder Mythic bietet Charakterwechsel auf Servern mit Unterzahlfraktionen an. D.H., einem Destro- bzw. Orderspieler wird es ermöglicht seine Charaktere in Charaktere der Gegenseite mit selbem Level und Ausrüstungspendants umzuwandeln.


----------



## Diven (8. Februar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Mythic machte von Anfang an den Fehler keine Fraktionsbegrenzung einzuführen.
> 
> Jetzt hat man das Dilemma, dass Orderkunden weglaufen werden, weil sie mit der Überzahl der Destrospieler nicht konform gehen möchten. Vermutlich kündigen dann einige Destrospieler, weil sie kaum Gegner zu Gesicht bekommen, das O-RvR tot ist und Pve-Hauptstadtraids einfach langweilig sind.
> 
> Sinnvoll wäre ein Rejoinen vieler Destrospieler auf Seiten der Order um das Zahlenverhältnis auszugleichen oder Mythic bietet Charakterwechsel auf Servern mit Unterzahlfraktionen an. D.H., einem Destro- bzw. Orderspieler wird es ermöglicht seine Charaktere in Charaktere der Gegenseite mit selbem Level und Ausrüstungspendants umzuwandeln.



es gibt eine begrenzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das ungleichgewicht zu stark wird kriegt die zu volle seite warteschlange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (8. Februar 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> es gibt eine begrenzung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dass diese limits aber nicht an die aktive spielerzahl angepasst sind weisst du schon oder?

es bringt nix wenn niedrig/mittel auslastung ist und man trotzdem ein zu starkes ungleichgewicht hat. aber es ist ja immer so, dass man nicht einsehen möchte dass der status quo geändert werden muss wenn man auf der positiven seite sitzt.

ich hoffe ja tatsächlich mythic und goa lassen sich was einfallen, evtl reaktivier ich mein acc dann noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. Februar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja tatsächlich mythic und goa lassen sich was einfallen, evtl reaktivier ich mein acc dann noch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoff ich ja mal, need BW-Damage im SC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thema:

Der Schwund an Orderspielern auf Middenland steigert sich weiter, da hilft es auch nichts wenn "von unten" welche nachkommen. 
Es macht einfach keinen Spaß, nur zur Primetime und mit 4+ WBs ins Open zu gehen, und selbst dann wird man von der gleichen Anzahl Destros im Kadrintal gezergt, währenddessen noch ein paar Destro Random-WBs Donnerberg und Praag locken. Middenland ist wirklich tot, was so etwas wie Fraktionsgleichgewicht angeht. Das Einzige was Order bisher besser macht ist die Orga und das Auskommen untereinander, wäre Middenlands Destruction nicht so ein größtenteils planloser Haufen könnten sie Altdorf im Wochentakt raiden ohne nenneswerte Gegenwehr. Die Frage ist nur ob solch eine Entwicklung noch reversibel ist..


----------



## pulla_man (8. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hoff ich ja mal, need BW-Damage im SC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja das problem ist einfach, dass ausser lost vale zur zeit absolut nix spass bringt. wenn der slayer bzw choppa schon da wären wäre es was anderes. aber so is echt langweilig zur zeit


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Februar 2009)

> Das Einzige was Order bisher besser macht ist die Orga und das Auskommen untereinander, wäre Middenlands Destruction nicht so ein größtenteils planloser Haufen könnten sie Altdorf im Wochentakt raiden ohne nenneswerte Gegenwehr.



Das ist wohl auf jedem Server so, die zahlenmäßig überlegene Fraktion ist meist schlechter organisiert. Auf Hergig ist es auch so, destro ist meist zahlenmäßig überlegen wird aber dennoch von der Order regelmäßig zerlegt. Es gibt ein paar große Allianzen auf Destroseite der Informationsfluß zwischen ihnen ist aber mehr als dürftig. Jede Allianz will eigens Ding planen obwohl sie meist zahlenmäßig nichts zu stande bringen, mit 4 oder 5 Kts reisst eine Allianz alleine halt nix.
Einmal,aber eher durch Zufall haben es 2 Allianzen geschafft 8 oder 9 kts aufzustellen. Geplant war 2 Festungen(in der Hoffnung das die Order nur eine Festung gleichzeitg deffen kann) gleichzeitig anzugreifen. Die Vorbereitungen sahen eigentlich ganz gut aus,2 Zonen standen kurz vorm Lock.
Bis dann die Order sich mit 4 Kts in einer Burg in Reikland verschanzt hat.....durch mangelnde Übersicht des GesamtKt leaders, waren dann irgendwann alle 8o9 destro kts in Reikland und wurden da schön zerlegt. 
Hätten die restlichen Kts die andere Zone weiter gelockt anstatt alle nach Reikland zu kommen, hätte man dort die Festung angreifen können...aber ne....

Man sieht also zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit bedeutet nix, die Organisation ist das entscheidende.


----------



## Mulgor (8. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Das ist wohl auf jedem Server so, die zahlenmäßig überlegene Fraktion ist meist schlechter organisiert. Auf Hergig ist es auch so, destro ist meist zahlenmäßig überlegen wird aber dennoch von der Order regelmäßig zerlegt. Es gibt ein paar große Allianzen auf Destroseite der Informationsfluß zwischen ihnen ist aber mehr als dürftig. Jede Allianz will eigens Ding planen obwohl sie meist zahlenmäßig nichts zu stande bringen, mit 4 oder 5 Kts reisst eine Allianz alleine halt nix.
> Einmal,aber eher durch Zufall haben es 2 Allianzen geschafft 8 oder 9 kts aufzustellen. Geplant war 2 Festungen(in der Hoffnung das die Order nur eine Festung gleichzeitg deffen kann) gleichzeitig anzugreifen. Die Vorbereitungen sahen eigentlich ganz gut aus,2 Zonen standen kurz vorm Lock.
> Bis dann die Order sich mit 4 Kts in einer Burg in Reikland verschanzt hat.....durch mangelnde Übersicht des GesamtKt leaders, waren dann irgendwann alle 8o9 destro kts in Reikland und wurden da schön zerlegt.
> Hätten die restlichen Kts die andere Zone weiter gelockt anstatt alle nach Reikland zu kommen, hätte man dort die Festung angreifen können...aber ne....
> ...



Naja, wenigstens deffen wir noch... auf andern Servern scheint mir das dann nicht mehr der Fall zu sein, echt traurig. Naja, dann sollten wir halt mal die weise Fahne hissen und uns alle ergeben. Dann kloppt ihr alles kaputt und wir gehn nach Azeroth :-) 

is doch super bunt und kuschelig dort

hab mir da schonmal nen Haus gebaut. (scherz)



P.S. 

so gut sind wir jetzt auch wieder net organisiert... das war mal besser.


----------



## Llandaro (8. Februar 2009)

was wohl die beste Idee ist (kam mir erst vor par stunden) das man sich nur noch chars auf der seite machen kann die unterbefölkert ist....
so sind zwar die leute gezwungen Ordnung zu spielen aber sie werden weit aus mehr spass haben da dann auch mal was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mit Destro aufgehört weil eigendlich nie was los war... sobald man versucht hatte im RVR was zu machen war schon gleich alles wieder rot...
dazu kommt dann noch das die BGs so selten aufgehen...
und bei wohl ich meinen Squiggi vermisse muss ich sagen ich hab hier auf  der seite der Ordnung viel mehr spass...
auch wenn man schon oft am verzweifeln ist :/


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Februar 2009)

> so gut sind wir jetzt auch wieder net organisiert... das war mal besser.



glaub mir das reicht....allerdings tut sich so langsam auch was bei der destroseite,wobei die Betonung auf langsam liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Februar 2009)

> was wohl die beste Idee ist (kam mir erst vor par stunden) das man sich nur noch chars auf der seite machen kann die unterbefölkert ist....
> so sind zwar die leute gezwungen Ordnung zu spielen aber sie werden weit aus mehr spass haben da dann auch mal was passiert



ich fände es besser wenn der Bonus von 20% auf 50% erhöht würde, weil die 20% merkt man nicht wirklich.


p.s. bin verwirrt.....hätte ja auch mal die editfunktion benutzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulis (8. Februar 2009)

Auf Hergig ist es eigentlich recht ausgeglichen! Destro hat ein ganz leichtes Übergewicht. Allerdings liegt uns dieser 1.1.1. Patch im Magen bevor der kam, konnten beide Seiten meistens ihre Gebiete halten. Es gab ca. 2-3 Gebietslocks Destro und 1-2 Order pro Woche. Hin und wieder gings an eine Festung aber seit dem Patch ist die Order sehr frustriert. Wir können machen was wir wollen agieren wie sonst auch und verlieren trotzdem Gebiete wie am Fließband. Wir dominieren sogar meist T3...es hilft alles nichts. Wir zerlegen 2 Stunden lang in DW die Destros und bekommen keine Zonenpunkte...!
Der Patch ist sehr verwirrend.

Jedenfalls locken die roten selbst durch Abwesenheit so kommts einem zumindest vor. Alleine heute haben sie 2 Festungen angegriffen und standen in Reikland schon wieder auf 95% wobei man das eine keinen Angriff nennen konnte, wenn mal nach 10 Minuten 1 Kt vor der Festung auftaucht... sorry, das war bei uns nie so das ist nicht normal. Es ist echt zum ko... wenn du mindestesn gleichwertig bist und kein Land siehst.


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. Februar 2009)

Ich schaue mir die spielspaßzerstörende Übermacht der Destros im Endcontent auch nicht mehr lange mit an. WoW bringt im PvP mehr Spaß, als wenn man in WAR durchgehend alles Rot sieht. Dann sollen die Destros doch gegen sich selbst spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (8. Februar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir die spielspaßzerstörende Übermacht der Destros im Endcontent auch nicht mehr lange mit an. WoW bringt im PvP mehr Spaß, als wenn man in WAR durchgehend alles Rot sieht. Dann sollen die Destros doch gegen sich selbst spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ne Übermacht brauchts net wenn wie heut geschehen beim festungsangriff einfach mal so der burgherr durch den fussboden gegrillt wird. Aber ansonsten hut ab vor den Destros auf Erengard heute. Vielleicht lernt ja mal der ein oder andere Erengardler das mit Arbeit auch die unvermeidliche Stadt angegangen werden kann.


----------



## Peithon (8. Februar 2009)

Also die neuen Klassen werden meiner Einschätzung nach das Ungleichgewicht noch verstärken. Der Spalta ist die Klasse, über deren Wegfall zum War-Start sehr viele Leute, extrem entäuscht waren. Guckt euch doch bitte an, wie viele Ork-Offkrieger bei WoW herumlaufen und wie viele Zwergen-Offkrieger...

Auf Averland lag die Initiative heute wieder in der Hand der Zerstörung, also im Grunde alltag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Middenlandflüchtlinge, egal welcher Fraktion, werden auf Ordnungsseite Averlands auf jeden Fall mit offenen Armen empfangen. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn wir ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis bekämen, damit wir auch mal zum Gegenangriff ausholen könnten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (9. Februar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> .........WoW bringt im PvP mehr Spaß, als wenn man in WAR durchgehend alles Rot sieht. ........






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
de jecke komme - wolle mer se reinlasse? tätää - tätää - tätää



zum thema:
die sollen ENDLICH mal server zusammenlegen! aus 2 mittleren einen großen machen - wo liegt das problem daran? und ob der server dann anschließend nicht mehr "mein" homeserver ist mit "meinem" servernamen carroburg/hergig/erengrad und ich mich *oh schreck* gar umbenennen muß weil mein charname auf dem neuen großen server eventuell schon besteht........WHO CARES?
LEGT ENDLICH SERVER ZUSAMMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(sonst wirds demnächst noch leerer als es eh schon zur zeit ist!)


----------



## Snowhawk (9. Februar 2009)

Schon seltsam.. ich selbst Spiele auch auf Averland... aber das hier oben ist wirklich eine Masslose übertreibung.
Zonenloksystem hat die Destro genau die gleichen Probs wie ihr...

Wenn das ja so Zahlenabhängig ist, kannst du mir ja sicher sagen, warum das Kadrintal bisher nicht gelockt wurde?
Auch Destro muss ab und zu PVE rann für ne Übername, da auch Order einfach vom Gebiet abzischt. Berühmtes Kreisraiden halt.
Das in der Festung verschanz wird, haben wir übrigens auch von der Order abgekupfert, die Anfang durch diese Takik sehr oft auch Gebietsübernamen machten. Tja... Destro hat halt zugelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (9. Februar 2009)

Ähm nur mal am Rande angemerkt:

Ihr beschwert euch dass zu wenig Ordungsmitspieler auf euer Seite gibt und quittet deshalb das game -> d.h. noch weniger Spieler für Ordnung .... und DAS soll helfen O_o ? -> ihr macht es doch nur noch schlimmer! Da heisst es Zähne zusammenbeissen und das beste draus machen. Irgendwann geht es auch wieder aufwärz.

MfG Michael


----------



## Fallraen (9. Februar 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Schon seltsam.. ich selbst Spiele auch auf Averland... aber das hier oben ist wirklich eine Masslose übertreibung.
> Zonenloksystem hat die Destro genau die gleichen Probs wie ihr...
> 
> Wenn das ja so Zahlenabhängig ist, kannst du mir ja sicher sagen, warum das Kadrintal bisher nicht gelockt wurde?
> ...



Ich bitte dich, die gleichen Probleme - Destru hat PRO! Tag 1-4 Festungsangriffe, und davon sind 0 gewollt. Selbst wenn Order gezielt ne Festung angreifen wollte, schafft sie es nur mit extremen Aufwnad - also erzähl hier nichts von Problemen. Destru hat durch Überzahl einfach alle vorraussetzungen - und wenn das lock-system - komplett BO abhängig wird, noch bessere Karten.

- T3-Dominanz (durch Überzahl, immer Soft-Lock/Deep-Lock so 80-110% rum, was schonma T4 mit über 10% füttert.
- T4-SC Stammgruppen mit zick Stammschammies; bei mehr Spieler findet sich sowas einfach besser; somit ein SC-Winrate von 60-65% (was nicht viel mehr ist als Ordnung aber reicht) - aber eher nebensache, T3-Dominanz durch überzahl ist schlimmer.
- Notfalls einfach durch Brute-Force Übermacht ein Keep einnehmen, was nichts ungewöhnliches ist - das mal ne Burg mit 7-8 WB's eingenommen wird. (Praag am Freitag z.b.)

So... Somit, wo habt ihr Probleme mim Zone-Lock?


----------



## Rorgak (9. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

also Überzahl ist keine Autosieg, aber es macht alles wesentlich einfacher bzw. für die andere Seite schwerer und kann durchaus in Frust enden.

Ich selber hatte von Destro Helmgart auf ORder Averland gewechselt, die Klassen sehen auch nicht schlecht aus, im RvR ist meistens was los....aber trotzdem ist nen Elf kein Gobbo. Entwerder muss eine Erstellungssperre für Mehrheiten Seite rein oder die Leute motviert werden die Unterzahl zu spielen! (Boni.....)

Denn die Befürchtung habe ich auch, dass wenn zuviel Frust auf längere Zeit eintritt, dass dann viele aufhören wechseln wie auch immer. 

Ja ja ich bin wieder Destro, aber nicht wegen Easy Play Überzahl oder sonst was, sondern weil es nur dort nen Squigi gibt. Zudem habe ich bewusst nach Server-Zahlen Carroburg ausgewählt, nach denen herrscht angeblich ne Orderüberzahl! (kann das sein?)

P.S.: Das Event ist lustig, prinzipiell muss es gescshafft werden die Leute dauerhaft ins RvR zu bringen! Ich als Gelegenheitsspieler hab keinen Bock wenn ich grad mal on bin und im RvR geht nix in SZs wie auf Helmgart z gehen wo man dauernd eine auf den allerwertesten bekommt, wegen Stammgruppen und ´Dauer-SP. Auf Averland gingen regelmäßig alle Szs auf auf Helmgart nur SP!


----------



## NightHase (9. Februar 2009)

> gröms bis hin zu ssysius etc.



a) heisst er görms (warsch. gork oder mork persönlich)

b) hast du noch hazzel vergessen (full wachposten mit 19er wille gesockelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber leider bisher nur rr 46 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## pulla_man (9. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ähm nur mal am Rande angemerkt:
> 
> Ihr beschwert euch dass zu wenig Ordungsmitspieler auf euer Seite gibt und quittet deshalb das game -> d.h. noch weniger Spieler für Ordnung .... und DAS soll helfen O_o ? -> ihr macht es doch nur noch schlimmer! Da heisst es Zähne zusammenbeissen und das beste draus machen. Irgendwann geht es auch wieder aufwärz.
> 
> MfG Michael



du hast natürlich absolut recht, aber so lange der slayer nicht kommt werde ich eigentlich nur noch zu lost vale einloggen. permanent auf den sack zu bekommen, weil man einfach gegen 3mal soviele warbands kämpfen muss frustet irgendwann zu sehr. und zu sehen wie goa nix gegen die leeren server unternimmt noch mehr. es wäre doch ein leichtes nen transfer anzubieten, auf dem zielserver die bevölkerungsgrenzen wieder runterschrauben, so dass zumindest ein halbwegs ausgeglichenes gleichgewicht herrscht.

stattdessen passiert seit wochen nichts. und das obwohl der feine herr sterntaler bereits bestätigt hat dass middenland ein problemfall sei. vielen dank an den spi**er.
das weiss ich auch ohne dass er es mir erzählt.

viele leute werden in nächster zeit gehen wenn nichts passiert. bei uns auf middenland bezweifle ich dass bei den festungsraids der destros die maximale anzahl an ordnungsspielern am deffen ist. ich persönlich war bei solchen raids noch nie dabei, weil sie immer dann stattfinden wenn ich keine zeit habe, aber selbst wenn würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht hingehen um zu deffen. einfach weil sowieso nur ne halbe oder eine warband zusammen kommen würde


----------



## Snowhawk (9. Februar 2009)

"7-8 WB's"

wann bitteschön sind 7-8 Destrowbs gleichzeitig in einem T4 Gebiet unterwegs? Du redest hier dann von 168 - 192 Leuten!

Man kanns auch masslos übertreiben. Ich spiel meistens zur Primetime (18.00 - 0.00) und ehrlich gesagt sah ich noch nie soviele (höchstens früher Festungsraid). Wenn Order gut defft (2WBs) konnten wir selbst mit Zerg selten eine Burg einnehmen. Oft switcht ihr ja Reikland zurück nach Praag... und wenn ihr da keinen Mist ablasst, steht ihr ganz schnell in der Wüste. Meistens deft ihr nur mit einer WB... dann kommen 4 feindliche WBs durch... aber wenn ihr 2 WBs oben habt, kann es Destro vergessen.

Der rasche Switch in Drachenwacht und Etaine liegt vorallem an den Sznarios und nicht am Open PVP. 
Sind ja auch die beliebtesten Szenarien.

Vorallem bei Averland sich zu beklagen, ist der Witz schlecht hin, da es andere Server gibt, die noch extremer vom Unterschied sind.


----------



## Fallraen (9. Februar 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> "7-8 WB's"
> 
> wann bitteschön sind 7-8 Destrowbs gleichzeitig in einem T4 Gebiet unterwegs? Du redest hier dann von 168 - 192 Leuten!
> 
> ...



Wir haben einmal in 4 wochen Reikland => Praag geswitched und in Praag war dann auch recht fix Ende; 5 Ordnungs KTS (wovon einer T3 war) und 6-7 Destru KT's (Mittlerer Zerg, Ordnungs kTS gesplittet auf nord/süd keep - beide in kurzer Zeit weg)

DW/Etaine locken wir garnicht, da es immer resetted wird bei Siege-Attack. So siehts aus, kein übertreibung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Februar 2009)

> wann bitteschön sind 7-8 Destrowbs gleichzeitig in einem T4 Gebiet unterwegs? Du redest hier dann von 168 - 192 Leuten!



wo ist das Problem? Auf Hergig z.B. könnte Destro sogar 10 und mehr kts stellen,wenn denn mal die Allianzen zusammen arbeiten würden und nicht jeder versucht sein eigenes Ding zu machen.


----------



## Gameøver (9. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Buffed/- Averland Order Community.
> 
> Ich möchte ein paar Gedanken zu dem Server, zu meiner Motivation - oder mittlerweile eher Demotivation verfassen.
> 
> ...



Kenne ich, da ich selber ortnung auf Averland spiele.
Zum 1 fehlt es, im sc besonders aufällig, an heilern und an koordination. Ich sehe teilweise 5 Leute auf 5 verschiedene Destros einkloppen, geschweige denn, dass mal jemand auf die heiler geht. Nein es fällt evt einem von zehn ein und dieser stürmt dann blind durch die fette destro Front vor, bekommt keinen heal oder backup. Die Destros jedoch schalten sofort und die ersten kommen zu hilfe...nun was soll ich sagen 3 sek. später ist der " ausbrecher down", eine überzahl der Destros entsteht und somit ist es dann nicht mehr schwer die Ordnung zurückzudrengen.

Warum ist dies so? hm gute Frage, doch ich denke das es ähnlich ist wie bei den meisten Wow Servern..es schleicht sich die leichte Mentalität ein, Böse = cool. Ich kanns mir evt auch noch in einigen fällen so erklären, dass bei der gegenüberstellung  /sigmarpriester / Jünger/ viele schon den Vorteil des Jüngern erkennen.
Betrachtet man die Statistik am ende eines Sc so sieht mal klar, Der jünger geht kaum tot, heilt extrem viel (was der sigmarpriester ebenfalls kann, keine frage) ABER teilt noch mega dmg aus, hierbei kann der Sigmarp. nicht mithalten.
Dies ist nur ein Beispiel und ich habe den leichten Eindruck, dass manche Klassen noch nicht ganz so balanced sind.

Trotz allem muss ich sagen, dass ich der Zukunft positiv entgegenschaue. Das Spiel hat ein riesenpotential und das darf man neben dieser "kinderkrankheiten" nicht vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch nur ne Kleinigkeit dazu sagen bzw auf ein paar Dinge Stellung beziehen...

also zu den SZ's und Stammgruppen-Privatheilern....ja es mag viele Stammgruppen mit Privatheilern geben (Orbit, Leba, Hazzel, usw usw...(ich hoffe ihr wisst das zu schätzen wenn man euch im Hintergrund stehenden auch mal nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )) na und? Sie spielen deshalb noch lange nicht besser als wir, sie heilen zwar den Schaden weg, so daß man als DD mit Randoms teilweise am Verzweifeln ist wenn man sich gegen eine Übermacht von 3 Zeloten + 3-4 Schamanen gegenüber stehen sieht, aber besser spielen....nein würde ich wirklich nicht behaupten....vielleicht eingesehen, daß die Zerstörung ohne diese Heilpower überhaupt nichts gebacken bekommt denke ich eher. 
(und das bitte nicht falsch verstehen, daß soll nicht überheblich sein, auch wenns so klingen mag, aber ich habe damals lange bevor ich angefangen habe, mit einem Freund auf der Zerstörungsseite geredet, als der Server und das Spiel frisch eröffnet wurden...und er hat dauernd gejammer...0 heal bzw keiner spielt nen Heiler usw....und hat schließlich mit War damals komplett aufgehört (er war schon im T4))

Was mich wirklich traurig gestimmt hat, denn ich mag das Spiel wirklich, war ne Aussage bzw Aussagen in einem TS vor paar Tagen (weiß nimmer welches), und da hieß es..."Hab bald kein Bock mehr drauf"..."Wollen die Destros eigentlich bald gegen sich selbst spielen?"..."Es kommt ja bald Darkfall, hab schon von einigen Clans bzw Leuten gehört, daß sie Abbo den Monat auslaufen lassen und dann wechseln um sich das nicht mehr anzutun".
Klar, die Destros können nichts dafür, das ist wie gesagt ein Problem, das Mythic lösen muß, aber es ist wirklich traurig, dass einige (viele? ka) auf Grund dieser Situation aufhören möchten.

Und zu den Burgraids...Festungraids....das ist wahr, wir sind langsam geübt im Deffen...wer dauerhaft in der Unterzahl ist, der muß mit den Mitteln anfangen zu handeln, die ihm geblieben sind. Und das ist ne gute Deff aufzubauen....aber.....wer weiß wie lange das noch hebt. Jedenfalls siehts bis jetzt noch gut aus. Denn irgendwie kommt mir das ganze Zerstörungsvölkchen auf dem Server wie die "Wilde Horde" vor....sprich mehr Masse statt Klasse....es gibt zwar auch wirklich extrem gute Spieler...aber naja....wenn du ein Meer mit roten Namen auf dich zurollen siehst...da kannste davon ausgehen....selbst wenn Affen vor den Rechnern sitzen...die Masse haut dich einfach weg. Aber kommste mal mit ner qualitativ guten Truppe an dann siehste regelrecht, wie die Masse immer stärker schrumpft.

W.


----------



## Görms (9. Februar 2009)

Danke danke für die Nennung, zeugt wohl von meiner Leistung. Jedoch, in Zukunft verzichte ich gerne darauf öffentlich, namentlich genannt zu werden. Ich habe kein Interesse daran, fremden spielern zu erzählen was ich wie skille, trage und wie ich mir den hintern abwische. So wie es eben jetzt wieder und wieder passiert - vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an den Starter. 

Ganz am Rande noch, ich spiele in keiner Stammgruppe, allerhöchstens mit Oichekaz zusammen und/oder mit div. randoms.  

MfG

Görms, da grünstä von da grünän
Moscha fü da Gork un da Mork
Heila von da rotän Orkzä Oiche dän - rot mach´d schnella.


----------



## Peithon (10. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht spiele ich einfach zu wenig andere Szenarios. Ich melde gewohnheitsmäßig nur noch SP an, weil sich die anderen SC in meinen Augen sowieso kaum von diesem unterscheiden. Allerdings kann ich nicht sehen, dass eine der beiden Seiten wirklich einen Vorteil hat. Eventuell hat die Zerstörung halt einpaar mehr Tanks in ihren Reihen, wogegen die Hexenjäger dann wenig ausrichten können. Der HJ ist meiner Ansicht sowieso eine völlig überflüssige Klasse. Selbst mit meinem Def-RDS kann ich vom Schaden locker mithalten und aushalten tut der HJ nicht mal einen kräftigen Windstoß. 

Ohne HJ würden wir bestimmt an die 90% der SC gewinnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß jemand eigentlich, ob die Zerstörung heute die Zwergenfeste gestürmt hat? Davor standen sie ja am frühen Abend.


----------



## Ssysius (10. Februar 2009)

Abend und danke für die Nennung auch wenn ich sagen muss, das unsere Stammgruppe aus mehr Leutem besteht als mir wobei besonderes zu nennen Lapulapu wäre der am meisten sz´s spielt und gerne gruppen aufbaut. 

Hier mal aus meiner sicht: 

Im sz treffen wir oft auf eure Stammgruppen gibt da auch eine mit 4 Stammtanks und 2 healern, sowas sux schon sehr derbe. 
Im sz sehen wir oft gute heiler bei order, zu nennen wären zb Balder und Sif, die bei uns primär target sind. 

Ich kenne etwa 3 stammgruppen und denke es gibt sehr viel mehr bei euch, baut doch einfach ein paar mehr dann werden die fights oft spannender und sehr sehr geil. 

Zum Lock system. Ich glaube das massivste was wir auf die beine gestellt haben waren 12 Kts ka mehr welches Datum, Organisatoren waren wohl einige von Druckwelle und MDH.  seit dem gabs wenig versuche es ist halt demotivierend wenn man Gebiet nicht so locked wie man möchte trotz der Sz wins. Und Random spieler oder lowies es nicht checken das sie sich nicht abfarmen lassen sollen oder festungs gebiet betretten dürfen, oder Lustige Festungslord die ihr ae durch die decke casten und alle die nicht genug equip Wachposten+haben , da auslöscher setteile scheinbar zuwenig schützen einfach ausradieren. 

Das es bei euch weniger gibt bezweifle ich ein bischen zumindest im RVR. wie oft sehe ich 30+ Leute von euch im Rvr rummrennen die sich mal in einer burg verschanzen und warten das wir angreifen oder mal Kadrintal vorne campen? Viele destros die ich kenne mögen RVR leider nicht so gerne und seien wir mal ehrlich: Wenn nen gebiet blau ist rennen wir herum hauen mobs und nehmen sfz ein -> order wechselt gebiet rennt rum nimmt sfz ein. ? Das für mich kein pvp sondern stupides Mob geklatsche. Da sind Szenarien meist ausgeglichener auch wenn es zb manchmal passiert das zb in schlangen passage zb 17-18 Ordler drinne sind aber nur 12 Destros oder umgekehrt das scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein. 

Ich möchte aber auch gerne dazu sagen das zb. wenn ich mal rnd rum renne oder Kolegen die sich dauernd beschweren das die Order mit stamm gruppen rum rennt. Fakt ist 3-4 gute spieler die sich im ts absprechen mit sopurt und primären gefahren focus target können in einem normalen sz wo rest rnds sind und Order rnd ist, Das Sz dominieren. Das sehe ich sehr oft da wir bis vor kurzem grundsätzlich mit 3-4 man nur unterwegs waren.  Anderes herum gehts auch. 

So Genug geschrieben: Ahja und wir gewinnen aus folgendem grund siehe unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grün is ärta, rot is schnälla


----------



## Flexaroni (10. Februar 2009)

Ghostface88 schrieb:


> An alle Leute die ihr rumheulen das destro zu stark is weil sie ja viel zuviele sind und das daran die entwickler schuld sind liegen falsch wir die leute die spielen sind schuld an der situation da uns keiner vorschreibt was für ne fraktion man spielen soll also nicht rumheulen das es mehr destros gibt ist doch schön gibt es mehr zum töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
...........................

ich lass dir mal paar satzzeichen da


----------



## Wunde (10. Februar 2009)

@Peithon:
Ich muß dir vollkommen Recht geben. Die Hexenjäger halten nix aus, machen keinen Schaden, stehn den Tanks nur im Weg, schlucken (wenn sie mal geheilt werden) die ganze Heilung, die eigentlich den Tanks zustehen sollte. In der Tat, völlig überflüssige Klasse. Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wie man so eine Klasse spielen kann, ohne tagtäglich zu weinen, daß man seinem ganzen Reich so viel Leid und Unglück bringt. Lass uns gemeinsam einen Plan schmieden, wie wir die Hexenjäger vom Server vertreiben und dazu gute Musik von Heino oder den Flippers hören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ssysius und Rest:
Was das Tolle ist, ich hab schon lange aufgehört in so großen Dimensionen zu denken, wie manch anderer Raidleiter. Das überlasse ich denen, die darin ihre Erfüllung sehen. Ich laufe mit und hoffe immer auf nen guten Kampf wobei locken oder nichtlocken nebensächlich wird. Und solange ich den Kampf bekomme, hab ich meinen Spaß und ihr könnt meinetwegen das Takkatukkaland locken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (10. Februar 2009)

@Wunde & alle Hexenjäger: Ich habe aber mehr Mitleid mit der Klasse. Mein Bruder spielt auch einen und der steht bei Burgenschlachten immer nur hinten und schießt mit seiner Waffe einbisschen herum. Schaden macht er damit nicht, aber so bald er z. B. einmal ins Öl läuft oder einpaar NPCs zieht liegt er im Dreck. Gut aussehen tut der Hexenjäger eigentlich schon, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Gameøver (10. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> @Wunde & alle Hexenjäger: Ich habe aber mehr Mitleid mit der Klasse. Mein Bruder spielt auch einen und der steht bei Burgenschlachten immer nur hinten und schießt mit seiner Waffe einbisschen herum. Schaden macht er damit nicht, aber so bald er z. B. einmal ins Öl läuft oder einpaar NPCs zieht liegt er im Dreck. Gut aussehen tut der Hexenjäger eigentlich schon, aber mehr auch nicht.



Jedoch muss man auch bedenken, dass der HJ nicht zu einer klasse aller Schurke in wow mutieren soll, wie in WoW BAM BAM BAM Gegner = TOD...ich würde als verbesserung daher auch bisschen mehr Leben odeer evt auch Rüstung vorziehen, anstelle von mehr dmg


----------



## Mawric (10. Februar 2009)

Ja schon aber nen bissl mehr aushalten könnte er schon ... momentan laufen die rum als ob die aus pappe sind


----------



## Wunde (10. Februar 2009)

Und da wir nun komplett Offtopic sind, Peithon....
...zuallererst, Mitleid haben glaub ich Hexenjäger am allerwenigsten nötig. Glaub mir, als ich dein Post gelesen hab mußte ich erstmal richtig herzhaft lachen.

Mehr Leben und mehr Rüstung.....klar warum nicht....wir (die Hexenjäger) töten jetzt schon recht viel, aber gegen so nen heftigen Boost hätten glaub ich nur die Hexenjäger etwas, denen die Klasse wirklich Spaß macht und die damit ein wenig umgehen können...und die nicht die Klasse spielen wollen um ein Überroxxor Damagedealer zu sein.

Übrigends....zum Thema viel Schaden machen....weil du ja meintest, du machst mehr Schaden mit deinem Deftank....das mag schon alles sein...aber da scheiden sich die Meinungen....die einen stehen mehr auf Schaden (auch wenn sie ein Jahr auf einem rumklopfen und den net downbekommen, weil der Durchschnittsschaden im Vergleich zur Gegenheilung zu gering ist...siehe tanks) und sehen sich gerne am Schluß in der Statistik auf Schadensplatz nr 1....und andere wiederum bevorzugen die eher elegantere Variante...."Mach Schaden so wie es gerade geht, aber den so scharf und genau, daß dein Gegner daran stirbt". Nun Ich persönlich stehe nicht so sehr auf den ersten Fall...eher auf den letzteren, auch wenns mir im Grunde mehr um den Spaß und nicht um eine Statistik geht.

Und wenn wir uns wirklich mal ganz ehrlich sind und ein bisschen drüber nachdenken, wenigstens tu ich das, dann möchte ich überhaupt nicht mehr aushalten. Es ist schon gut so wie es ist...denn, würden wir mehr aushalten, wäre die Klasse mit abstand sehr heftig und viel viel mehr (zum Beispiel so Leute wie du) würden Hexenjäger spielen, die darin auf einmal eine Art Tank sehen, der Schaden von nem Feuermage rausdonnert. Sry, aber ein Spiel, daß 0 Skill verlangt und ich zum Ziel gelange, in dem ich mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rolle, brauch ich nicht. Das Sterben gehört nun mal zur Klasse dazu...und wer sich damit nicht abfinden kann soll entweder nen Tank oder andere Klasse spielen, sich Privatheiler anlachen oder aufhören. Meine Meinung.

Also bitte kein Mitleid...bzw...bemitleide dich selbst, daß du noch nie auf die Idee gekommen bist, deinem Bruder als Tank beschützen zu geben und mal zu gucken was alles passieren kann, wenn ihr beide loszieht und auf ein paar Feinde trefft. Und vielleicht gibst du einfach mal deinem auf-Türen-schießende-Bruder Gelegenheit sich ein wenig zu entfalten, zB Hintereingänge zu Deffen oder Nachzügler abfangen oder was auch immer....nun ja, aber jedem das seine, ihr müsst wissen wie ihr das Spiel spielen wollt und wie es euch Spaß macht, oder auch nicht.

W.


----------



## Diven (10. Februar 2009)

Einen Dank an die Order für die Kämpfe der letzten 2 Tage weiter so geht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (10. Februar 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Danke danke für die Nennung, zeugt wohl von meiner Leistung. Jedoch, in Zukunft verzichte ich gerne darauf öffentlich, namentlich genannt zu werden. Ich habe kein Interesse daran, fremden spielern zu erzählen was ich wie skille, trage und wie ich mir den hintern abwische. So wie es eben jetzt wieder und wieder passiert - vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an den Starter.
> 
> Ganz am Rande noch, ich spiele in keiner Stammgruppe, allerhöchstens mit Oichekaz zusammen und/oder mit div. randoms.



Jo Görms ich wusste gar nicht, das du auch normal schreiben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Peithon schrieb:


> @Wunde & alle Hexenjäger: Ich habe aber mehr Mitleid mit der Klasse. Mein Bruder spielt auch einen und der steht bei Burgenschlachten immer nur hinten und schießt mit seiner Waffe einbisschen herum. Schaden macht er damit nicht, aber so bald er z. B. einmal ins Öl läuft oder einpaar NPCs zieht liegt er im Dreck. Gut aussehen tut der Hexenjäger eigentlich schon, aber mehr auch nicht.




Also mich haut Wunde regelmäßig um, hab ihn schon richtig lieb gewonnen, endlich mal heil-Pause machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Hj und auch unsere Hk sollen ja nicht das Tor hauen, sondern die Hintereingänge dicht machen. Außerdem gibts auch noch mehr als stupides Burgen abfarmen^


----------



## Kezman1 (10. Februar 2009)

ALso eins muss ich sagen 

SCHAUT EUCH DIE ORDLER IM MOMENT AN, JETZT GERADE UM HALB 10 GEHN DIE JA AB 

BIN DESTRO KEINE CHANCE GZ AN EUCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Und wo? Das mein ich ernst will wissen wo ich hingehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (10. Februar 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> Einen Dank an die Order für die Kämpfe der letzten 2 Tage weiter so geht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, die letzen 2 Tage hat sich die Lage etwas stabilisiert was das gebiet-locking der destrus angeht.


----------



## Diven (10. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Und wo? Das mein ich ernst will wissen wo ich hingehen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


donnerberg wollt ihr uns die ganze zeit abnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (12. Februar 2009)

So... um das mal wieder aufzurollen:

Vorherrschaft über die Gebietskontrolle
Um die Eroberung und Verteidigung der Burgen zu fördern und die Strategie „Verteidigung ohne zu verteidigen“ zu bekämpfen, führen wir die Mechanik der Vorherrschaft über die Gebietskontrolle ein. Mit diesem System haben Spieler, die alle Schlachtfeldziele einnehmen und halten sowie Burgen in einem umkämpften Gebiet (in Abschnitt 4) oder in einem geteilten RvR-Gebiet (Abschnitt 2 und 3) beanspruchen, die Möglichkeit, dieses Gebiet einzunehmen und die Standardmechanik der Gebietskontrolle zu umgehen.

Jedes Schlachtfeldziel und jede Burg wird 1 Vorherrschaftspunkt wert sein. Um ein Gebiet über die Vorherrschaftsregeln einzunehmen, muss eure Armee alle 6 Vorherrschaftspunkte innehaben. In den Abschnitten 2 und 3 erhält die Armee die Kontrolle über den gesamten Abschnitt, die alle sechs Punkte eines geteilten RvR-Gebietes erobert hat. Das wird durch kleine Höcker auf der Leiste für die Gebietskontrolle dargestellt.

Die Anforderungen für den Vorherrschaftspunkt bei Schlachtfeldzielen und Burgen unterscheiden sich folgendermaßen:
Um den Vorherrschaftspunkt eines Schlachtfeldziels zu bekommen, muss eure Armee es für 30 Minuten kontrollieren.
Um den Vorherrschaftspunkt einer Burg zu erhalten, muss diese von einer Gilde beansprucht und dann für 2 Stunden gehalten werden. Verliert ihr die Kontrolle über ein Schlachtfeldziel oder eine Burg, so verliert ihr auch den Vorherrschaftspunkt.
Man kann von einem Punkt nicht mehrere Vorherrschaftspunkte erhalten: Beispielsweise ist es nicht möglich, 6 Vorherrschaftspunkte zu bekommen, indem man 6-mal den „Märtyrerplatz“ einnimmt.
Wenn ein Gebiet, das durch die Vorherrschaft eingenommen wurde, wieder als umkämpft gekennzeichnet wird, werden alle Zeitanzeigen und Vorherrschaftspunkte zurückgesetzt.

--------------------------------

Was bedeutet das konkret für Averland? Es wird schlimmer.

Gehn wir mal von der Situation der 90%-Spielerschaft aus, die am Tag spielt. Es ist so gut wie unmöglich für Ordnung Zwei Burgen, 4 SFZs zu halten (30 Minuten bzw. 2h). Das geht nicht gut - mal abgesehn davon, wenn es gut gehen sollte, die anderen 2 Bereiche rot sind. Halb so schlimm, Festungen würden um die Uhrzeit trotzdem gedefft werden. 

Was bedeutet das in der Nacht?... richtig. Gebiete sind Nachts lockbar. Das ist ein großes Problem, Nachts sind Festungen auf Ordnungsseite ohne größere Gegenwehr. Destru hat ohne Probleme die möglichkeit nachts 2 KTs aufzustellen.

=> Festungen werden hauptsächlich Nachts fallen... 3-4 mal Pro Woche bei destru, 1 mal pro Monat bei Ordnung. So die Prognose.

Defakto wird es schlimmer für Averland......


----------



## Diven (12. Februar 2009)

Defakto solltet ihr uns in jeder Zone zumindestens so ärgern dass wir nicht alle sfz haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepha (13. Februar 2009)

schlimmer wirds nur für die ordnung. für die destros läuft doch alles prima...
Aber wenn die Ordnung nicht einmal ansatzweise an Festungen kommt wird es bald kaum noch Ordnungspieler geben.
Denn jeder möchte den Endcontent spielen und nicht nur das schlimmste vermeiden.
und so sterben  im schlimmsten fall die server aus. 

Aber warten wir es erstmal ab...


----------



## Fallraen (13. Februar 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> Defakto solltet ihr uns in jeder Zone zumindestens so ärgern dass wir nicht alle sfz haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



n rdm zusammen gewürfelter 3 uhr nachts kt wird auch nie ne festung einnehmen, auch wenn da 0 def steht.

Aber es ermöglicht zumindest Nachtraids, und das... hmm wahrscheinlich auf beiden Seiten. Was nicht unbedingt nur schlecht ist - es war auch in daoc schon so das alle relic raids quasi außerhalb der primetime stattfanden. Naja abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Rorgak (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich fände es sehr Schade wenn die Locks in die Nacht "verlegt" würden. Man möchte ja auch seinen Beitrag leisten, ich hoffe es wird so nicht kommen!

Patch abwarten und dann weitersehen. Sollte dies aber dann tatsächlich so werden würde es den langzeit Spielspaß doch enorm stören (meine Meinung) und kann eigentlich nicht im Sinne von Mythic liegen. Bisher machen Sie ihren Job gut daher habe ich noch Hoffnung xD.


----------



## Blood B. (13. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das in der Nacht?... richtig. Gebiete sind Nachts lockbar. Das ist ein großes Problem, Nachts sind Festungen auf Ordnungsseite ohne größere Gegenwehr. Destru hat ohne Probleme die möglichkeit nachts 2 KTs aufzustellen.
> 
> => Festungen werden hauptsächlich Nachts fallen... 3-4 mal Pro Woche bei destru, 1 mal pro Monat bei Ordnung. So die Prognose.
> 
> Defakto wird es schlimmer für Averland......



Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Probleme 2KT's Nachts zu stellen haben beide Seiten nicht und ich habe Nachts noch nie 2KT's von uns rumlaufen sehen.
Und wir standen letztens um 2Uhr in einer fast leeren Festung und konnten sie nicht nehmen, weil die Keeplords so buggy sind das man da oben drin keine Minute überlebt, geschweigedenn im Raum da drunter. Bis die das nicht fixen hat da keiner was zu befürchten. Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, es gibt auch Order die nachts spielt auf Averland, verdrängt das ruhig weiter, damit ihr ne Ausrede habt -.-
Es reicht doch wenn ihr ein sfz tappt in 2Stunden und da wird sich niemand die ganze Nacht daneben stellen um ne Festung zu locken , die man sowiesoo nicht kriegt.

Wir sind euch zahlenmäßig vlt überlegen aber was ihr taktisch abzieht, da können wir noch ne Menge von lernen. Wir haben zu viele ego-Kasper von daher wirds noch ewig dauern bis mal ne Festung fällt...


----------



## Flexaroni (13. Februar 2009)

Hepha schrieb:


> schlimmer wirds nur für die ordnung. für die destros läuft doch alles prima...
> Aber wenn die Ordnung nicht einmal ansatzweise an Festungen kommt wird es bald kaum noch Ordnungspieler geben.
> Denn jeder möchte den Endcontent spielen und nicht nur das schlimmste vermeiden.
> und so sterben  im schlimmsten fall die server aus.
> ...



Das Problem hatte Mythic von Anfang an, aber da es sie nicht interessierte und sie der Meinung waren es würde sich schon irgendwie einpendeln, stehen sie jetzt da und können nur hoffen, dass die Orderspieler genug Geduld mit bringen.


----------



## Gameøver (13. Februar 2009)

Gestern und die ganze letzte woche muss man sagen, dass mittags alles meist in destro hand ist und abends schlägt ordnung zu. (gestern bin ich mit noch ca 2 kt los und wir haben elfenland t3 geloggt sowie fast t3 zwerge..war cool!


----------



## Wunde (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

das abends die Ordnung langsam wach wird liegt vermutlich eher daran, daß die meisten arbeitstätigen Ottonormalspieler (so wie ich auch einer bin) erst abends ein wenig Zeit finden, um online zu kommen. Und da man dann Aktion haben möchte und nicht Langeweile, Warten usw...spielt man die unterlegenere Fraktion, damit immer genug Feind da ist und man sich den Kampf nicht noch erst lange Suchen muß. Wenigstens war das ein Hauptgrund für meine Entscheidung.

Also ist es nur logisch, daß wenn viele meine Meinung teilen, diese auch Ordnung spielen und dann aber auch nur abends online kommen. Schätze das könnte erklären, warum die Ordnung erst am abend so richtig aktiv wird.

Und das mit den Keeps...ja das wird ein wirkliches Problem, denn ein Keep 30 min verteidigen gegen sagen wir mal 1 Kt ist kein Problem. Aber ich weiß aus Erfahrung, daß wenn man diese Burg verteidigt hat, spricht sich schnell rum, daß hier Ordler zu finden sind, und auf einmal rücken 2 Kts an...3 Kts....
...Wir haben nichtmal die Manpower um auf lange Zeit ne Burg gegen immer mehr werdende Destros (die vielleicht gar nicht scharf auf die Burg sondern nur auf den Zerg oder Ruf aus sind) zu halten....schon allein wenn der Dietrich funktionieren sollte, wirds wirklich interessant....

Aber wie haben das meine Vorredner schon so schön gesagt...abwarten und Tee trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.


----------



## Fallraen (14. Februar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Probleme 2KT's Nachts zu stellen haben beide Seiten nicht und ich habe Nachts noch nie 2KT's von uns rumlaufen sehen.
> Und wir standen letztens um 2Uhr in einer fast leeren Festung und konnten sie nicht nehmen, weil die Keeplords so buggy sind das man da oben drin keine Minute überlebt, geschweigedenn im Raum da drunter. Bis die das nicht fixen hat da keiner was zu befürchten. Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, es gibt auch Order die nachts spielt auf Averland, verdrängt das ruhig weiter, damit ihr ne Ausrede habt -.-
> Es reicht doch wenn ihr ein sfz tappt in 2Stunden und da wird sich niemand die ganze Nacht daneben stellen um ne Festung zu locken , die man sowiesoo nicht kriegt.
> 
> Wir sind euch zahlenmäßig vlt überlegen aber was ihr taktisch abzieht, da können wir noch ne Menge von lernen. Wir haben zu viele ego-Kasper von daher wirds noch ewig dauern bis mal ne Festung fällt...



Ich bitte dich meinen Post 2 oder 3 über deinem zu lesen. Ich habe bereits geschrieben, das ein RDM zusammen gewürfelter KT keine Festung einnimmt. Aber ich habe auch geschrieben, das es für beide Seiten auf Nachtraids hinauslaufen wird um Festungen/Städte zu taggen. Auch wenn ich denke, das Destru es hierbei leichter hat einen Nachtraid zu organ (kann ich mich auch irren). Aber wie auch immer, hab das Anfangs kritisch gesehen - aber das ist lediglich ein weiterer anglich an DaoC - wo alle Relicraids außerhalb der Primetime stattfanden. Diese Änderung wird [BEIDEN] Fraktionen das Endgame erledigen. Es werden oft Nachtraids stattfinden Samstag Morgens, Sonntag Morgens - die ab 2 Uhr mit 50-60 gut organisierten Leute bis ebend 6 uhr oder 10 uhr Morgens alle Festungen/Hauptstädte einnehmen. Dies ist auf beiden Seiten möglich.

Und Btw; Festungslord ist nicht schwer - man muss nur wissen wie und braucht das richtige Gear zu^^


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (14. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Und Btw; Festungslord ist nicht schwer - man muss nur wissen wie und braucht das richtige *Gear* zu^^



Dumdidum... Ein kleiner Seitenhieb Richtung Mythic wird ja erlaubt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. die Ordnung erhält keinen +20% Bonus mehr. Man könnte spekulieren, dass doch ein paar dazugekommen sind.

MfG


----------



## ~Odin~ (14. Februar 2009)

Averland ist irgendwie sowieso, was ORvR der Ordnung angeht, total der besch...eidenen Server, kann das sein? Situation gerade in diesem Moment

Order besitzt von 30 gesamten Burgen (T2-T4) gerade mal *5 Burgen!* Davon *eine im T2 und die anderen 4 im T4 *und zwar in den gelockten Zonen...(Reikland, Etaine)

Den Rest besitzt die Zerstörung. Es werden von den 25 Destru Burgen gerade mal 3 Burgen angegriffen. Eine davon im T4. Ob die im Moment aber wirklich Kämpfen vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Donnerberg ist eingenommen. Praag und Drachenwacht sind umkämpft.

Und das ist doch eig. nicht normal an einem Samstag Nachmittag/Abend? Szenarien gehen zu genüge auf. Im Sekundentakt.

[Edit]:
Die drei Angriffe gegen die Burgen sind nun wohl auch zu Ende. Es bleibt beim vorherigen Stand.

Gegenbeispiel Erengrad:

Order besitzt von 30 gesamten Burgen (T2-T4) ganze *13 Burgen!* Davon *zwei im T2*, *drei im T3, und acht im T4*

Den Rest besitzt die Zerstörung. Es werden gerade jeweils eine Destru und eine Order Burg angegriffen. Beide im T4. Ob die Kämpfen vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Praag ist eingenommen. Donnerberg und Drachenwacht sind umkämpft. Die Situation wechselt jedoch recht schnell. Morgen kann es total anders aussehen.



Für mich ist das klar und ich bin froh einen Reroll auf Erengrad gemacht zu haben. Averland T4 ist kaum was los, in Szenarien sind fast nur leecher und wenn man mal etwas im ORvR Starten will, ist die Beteiligung eher mäßig (ausser T4..ab und an ist da ja was los...)


----------



## Diven (14. Februar 2009)

traurig aber leider wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (14. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das abends die Ordnung langsam wach wird liegt vermutlich eher daran, daß die meisten arbeitstätigen Ottonormalspieler (so wie ich auch einer bin) erst abends ein wenig Zeit finden, um online zu kommen. Und da man dann Aktion haben möchte und nicht Langeweile, Warten usw...spielt man die unterlegenere Fraktion, damit immer genug Feind da ist und man sich den Kampf nicht noch erst lange Suchen muß. Wenigstens war das ein Hauptgrund für meine Entscheidung.
> 
> ...



Absolut /sign

Könnte wirklich passieren das der Endcontent der Ordnung nur noch darin besteht Altdorf zu verteidigen....
Mal sehen sie es weiter geht und wieviel Geduld die Ordler aufbringen!


----------



## Peithon (15. Februar 2009)

~Odin~ schrieb:


> Averland ist irgendwie sowieso, was ORvR der Ordnung angeht, total der besch...eidenen Server, kann das sein? Situation gerade in diesem Moment
> 
> Für mich ist das klar und ich bin froh einen Reroll auf Erengrad gemacht zu haben. Averland T4 ist kaum was los, in Szenarien sind fast nur leecher und wenn man mal etwas im ORvR Starten will, ist die Beteiligung eher mäßig (ausser T4..ab und an ist da ja was los...)



Mit den Burgen kann ich dir nicht widersprechen, da hat die Zerstörung eine Massenhoheit, die man einfach nicht ausgleich kann. Aber ich mache den Mitspielern absolut keinen Vorwurf und gerade im T3 sind doch einige Kriegstrupps abends und am Wochenende unterwegs. Die Zerstörung hat zwar mehr, aber seine Mitspieler kann man sich halt nicht schnitzen. Ist der 20% Buff eigentlich nun wieder weg, obwohl es immer noch so aussieht?


----------



## P-bibi (15. Februar 2009)

Wir haben uns auf Seiten der Ordnung im T3 3 Keeps geholt.
Wie lange sie gehalten haben weiß ich nicht, aber wir haben es geschafft sie zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fallraen (15. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Mit den Burgen kann ich dir nicht widersprechen, da hat die Zerstörung eine Massenhoheit, die man einfach nicht ausgleich kann. Aber ich mache den Mitspielern absolut keinen Vorwurf und gerade im T3 sind doch einige Kriegstrupps abends und am Wochenende unterwegs. Die Zerstörung hat zwar mehr, aber seine Mitspieler kann man sich halt nicht schnitzen. Ist der 20% Buff eigentlich nun wieder weg, obwohl es immer noch so aussieht?



Gott wen kümmern die Burgen. Auch die Unterzahl ist nicht so schlimm, da Destru auf Averland nur wie aufgescheuchte Hühner durch die Gegend rennen(während das bei kadrintal noch einigermaßen koordiniert war konnte man im donnertal schon leichte entscheidungsprobleme feststellen... oooooh wir gehn westkeep, ne drhen un OSTKEEP ... ohhh wart ma..... ok, schwarzfels wurde die komplette order vom enviroment geowned - von 4 kts haben 10 spieler die unterirdische burg gefunden).. mich nervt nur das Locksystem. Mit 1.2. gibts Nachtraids auf beiden Seiten, dann ma gucken... wobei ich glaub das man auf die herrkömmliche weise immernoch schneller locked.

300-400 mehr order spieler und averland wäre godlike. Hier ist immer was los, immer action...

Eh und vielen Dank für den koordinierten Lockraid an die Allyleite:

- Evelon
- Tendaril
- Arbatus
- Djuran
- Nopex
- Meine Wenigkeit ~ yours truley, Xanthi.
(und dem rest der mitgemacht hat).


----------



## Ssysius (17. Februar 2009)

MIr fällt imo etwas ein, Endcontent ist doch nicht nur die gegnerische Hauptstadt Endcontent bedeutet doch auch mal die eigene HAuptstadt deffen, zurückerobern. 
Wäre es da nicht mal sehr nett von euch, einfach mal die Keeps nicht zu deffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr Könnt dann euer Invasor set in Eurer eigenen Hauptstadt Farmen und würdet sogar Endcontetn sehen. Das doch mal die Idee. 

Aja zum Offtopic: Von wegen HJ machen keinen damage, wenn Wunde, Hynada Steffie oder co im sz sind suchen die meist die Stoffies raus. Also wenn ein HJ kein damage macht geht er auf die falschen Targets denn ein 1,9 k crit opener bei 5-6k Leben von den Stoff heilern ist schon sehr krass. Also wenn wer kein Damage macht, sollte er mal auf Heiler, Magier gehen statt auf Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und JA ich kann nicht schreiben, kenne keine Satzzeichen und würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch statt Keeps deffen in der Hauptstadt versammeln würdet um die zu deffen und wir Keeps down kriegen.


----------



## Snowhawk (17. Februar 2009)

Die Order ist auf Averland eh zur Zeit ein wenig Seltsam... anderst kann mans net nenne... sorry.
Gestern 18.00 - 23.00 folgende Beobachtung gehabt:

Order hat eine T4 Burg Donnerberg... Destro die andere... Order versucht die Burg zu holen, klappt net und verschanz sich in ihrer Burg... keine Chance für Destro, wir waren im Gebiet in Underzahl... Sprich 1 WB für Burg während 2 WB Order drinne sitzt... ok.. JETZT KOMMTS:

Order sitzt bis ca. 23.00 in Donnerberg und macht keinerlei Anstalten (keine Ranodms nix) in ein anderes T4 oder T3 Gebiet zu gehen und andere Burgen zu holen... nein sie sitzten lieber 5h lang wie die Bekloppten einfach in der Burg oder gehen Szenarios  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wollen ums verrecken die Ostburg. Aber selbst wollen sie doch net irgendwie raus und wollen doch wieder auf destroangriff warten... Mittlerweile standen dann noch 6 Destros in Ostbug (so 21.00 - 23.00)... also auf angriff konnten die noch länger warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



23.00 ging dann Etaine und Averlorn langsam etwas los... Beknackt kann ich nur sagen... im Donnerberg waren sie mehr wie wir... aber eben.. warten lieber 5h auf Gegenangriff (den Destro zur Abwechslung mal nicht machte) statt mal in ein anderes T4 Gebiet zu gehen und nen Burg einzunehme. Achja Destroburg waren oft Orderspäher.. .die warteten also auch knapp 5h um ne leere Burg zu haben *lach*

T3 ist ja zur Zeit noch besser:
ORder DEFT dort zur Zeit mit mehr 40gern als im T4! Statt im T4 was zu machen, hängen die lieber bei ner DEF im t3 rum *klach*
Da klatscht man sich echt nur noch an den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück gibts noch Szenarien. War sowas von tote Hose am WE (Sonntags gings mal rund) und Gestern. Grats also der ORder für ihr mutiges 5h nix tun und auf einen vergeblichen Angriff der Destro auf ihre Burg in Donnerberg zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (17. Februar 2009)

Ich war nicht dabei und kann leider zu dieser 5h Deffaktion nichts sagen....

...aber ich kann soviel sagen, daß wirklich enorm viel und manchmal wirklich abartig lange gedefft wird...WARteHAMMER halt...so daß es einigen richtig langweilig werden kann, aber andere scheinen regelrecht diese Situationen zu genießen und gehen darin auf....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und ne, ich glaube wir werden erstmal schaun, wie ihr eure Hauptstadt defft, sozusagen als Anschauungsmaterial und Musterbeispiel....wollen ja schließlich erstmal wissen wie's gemacht wird, bevor wir das dann selbst ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (18. Februar 2009)

Dienstag 17. Februar lieferte Order wieder die selbe Leistung  im Donnerberg:
17.30 - 21.00
Ausgangslage:
Alles rot bis auf eine Festung im Donnerberg.  Order Zahlenmässig in Überzahl... kamen etwa 3 order auf einen Destro... Sprich auf offenem Feld keine Chance für Zerstörung. Wir können nur in unsere Festung und auf Angriff warten.
Was macht Order? Das gleiche! Erwarten tatsächlich, dass wir 3zu1 unterlegen ihr Keep angreiffen obwohl sie uns ohne Mühe überrennen könnten. Bzw. wir schon auf offenem Feld am SFZ 0 Chance hatten gegen die blaue Flut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige Randoms konnten SFZ tabben, starben aber dabei. Was macht Orderzerg? Wartet 15min zum retabben EINES Sfz*stöhn*

Um 21.00 ging dann Order endlich ein wenig nach Praag wo sie 2 Burgen holten und endlich wieder PVP abging.

Zu Order: Erwartet ihr echt, dass wir in 3,5h 3 zu 1 unterlegen euer Keep angreiffen? *lach* Unsere Burg wurde immer nur von kleinen 6er Gruppen "angetestet"... Der grosse Zerg wartete bei ihrer Burg *lach* genial... echt genial... besonders wenn der gesammte Orderzerg angegriffen hätte, wäre Burg weg gewesen ohne Probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja... wir vertrösteten uns die Zeit mit Szenarios, in dem wir uns einfach neben die Burg stellten. Ein paar unglückliche 10er Gruppe Destros wurde immer wieder am Donnerberg getötet und abgefarmt... aber hey... lieber 15min bei nem SFZ warten und einnehmen statt einen echten Angriffsversuch auf eine Burg zu machen, die mehr als nur unterbesetzt war was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder erst später wieder in ein anderes T4 zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Gott, wenn Zerstörung soviele BLAUE Gebiete hätte, wärs ein Schlarafenland. Vorallem das Order NICHT MAL VERSUCHT in anderen Gebieten was zu machen (sprich erst nach 3,5h Donnerbergwarten)... oh je oh je. Leider als Praag dann endlich feuer fing, musste ich auch schon wieder off, da ich heute Frühschicht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam überleg ich mir echt, auf nem anderem Server Order zu twinken... vielleicht hilft ja auch der Testserver... wenn er dauerhaft on ist, wirds eh ein neues Zuhause für viele.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Ist das uralte, "wer hat weniger Nerven, und lässt sich dann bei der Burg aufreiben" Spiel. Haben wir auf Helmgart gestern auch gespielt, 15 Minuten lang haben wir greenpieZ ein paar Formationsübungen im Innenhof praktiziert bis es der Übermacht der Order wohl zu doof geworden ist und sie uns das Keep auf die "etwas unhöflichere weise" eingetreten haben.
Die dachten warscheinlich wenn sie sich nicht blicken lassen kommt ihr vll zum Keep tretet die erste Tür ein, und werdet dann vom Zerg der sich in dem Keep verschanzt überrant, so läuft es bei uns jedenfalls ab und zu, es ist nicht witzig wenn man ein Keep erobern will um wenigstens neben dem Warcamp einen Punkt zu haben wo man sich verschanzen kann, und dann beim ersten Schlag auf das Tor des Hauptturms von mehreren Warbands an Ordlern überrant zu werden............. wenigstens geht das bei der Ordnung auch so gut sie zu überraschen.


----------



## Snowhawk (18. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ist das uralte, "wer hat weniger Nerven, und lässt sich dann bei der Burg aufreiben" Spiel. Haben wir auf Helmgart gestern auch gespielt, 15 Minuten lang haben wir greenpieZ ein paar Formationsübungen im Innenhof praktiziert bis es der Übermacht der Order wohl zu doof geworden ist und sie uns das Keep auf die "etwas unhöflichere weise" eingetreten haben.
> Die dachten warscheinlich wenn sie sich nicht blicken lassen kommt ihr vll zum Keep tretet die erste Tür ein, und werdet dann vom Zerg der sich in dem Keep verschanzt überrant, so läuft es bei uns jedenfalls ab und zu, es ist nicht witzig wenn man ein Keep erobern will um wenigstens neben dem Warcamp einen Punkt zu haben wo man sich verschanzen kann, und dann beim ersten Schlag auf das Tor des Hauptturms von mehreren Warbands an Ordlern überrant zu werden............. wenigstens geht das bei der Ordnung auch so gut sie zu überraschen.



Das Problem bei diesem Spiel ist, dass die Angreiffer net 1:3 unterlegen sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soviel Grips sollte die Gegenseite schon zeigen.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn du wüsstest wozu so ein Ramdomzerg in der Lage sein kann, der Raidleiter schreit "WIR GEHEN ZUM OSTKEEP", obwohl man ganz genau weis das die 5 Warbands der Order gerade dabei sind das östliche Objektiv zu erobern.


----------

